# My Halloween Light Show Test Video



## gps (Jun 27, 2006)

I have Animated Lighting's Haunted House In a Box Pro, which allows me to use Animated Lighting's Animation Director sotware. It's a awesome controller and having the ability to do custom shows is very flexible. To see a video of a test run for this years halloween show click here:

http://media.putfile.com/Halloween-Light-Show-Test

Each light represents a colored flood light in front a prop or a tombstone. The two floodlights that simulate lightning will be aimed at the house. The orange netlights will be on bushes in front of the house. The pirate ship will be a pirate skelleton and a treasure chest in front of a tombstone. The two crows will be atop tombstones, and the blacklight will be for a UV reactive hanging ghost. Hope you enjoy the video of AL's Haunted House In a Box Pro.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love it! How long did it take to program it? How much does the box pro cost?


----------



## gps (Jun 27, 2006)

For more info click here:
http://www.animatedlighting.com/products/hhiab.asp

The programming took about a week, but I experimented alot once you get the software down, it goes very quickly depending on how complex you want to get


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks great, and if I could afford $1000 I would get it and the lights! Let's see...I already have $1 set aside, just 999 more. LOL


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

That's really sweet! I have no patience/aptitude for building pc-run controllers, so this would be great for me, once I save up a ton of $!


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

Man I would love to have that, however my wife would be making a tombstone for me in the front yard if i spent that.


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

Free tombstone building help!! Go for it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I buy Animated Lighting stuff too. But I don't have haunted house in a box. I just buy the controllers and software and go from there. Here is my video I have for my crypt. I put the controller in the roof of the crypt. I think I might have to add more lights this year.

http://media.putfile.com/Deathtouchs-Crypt


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Very nice GPS. I wish I could spend that kinda moulah as well but that would be what 1300.00 CDN... its hard enought to rationalize 40.00 for a skelly for me. Besides, my hubby will have to get new axles for his jeep If I got that and Ive been fighting that for 1 year now....I would love to see the finished product. make sure you post a vid after Halloween!

DT yours looks great too!


----------



## gps (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I will diffinately will be posting a video of the final show with all the props up. I am currently working on another show for halloween that is a medley of different halloween songs. It came out great. As soon as I finish the programming I'll post a video of that show with my little practice light setup. It really helps to have something set up where you can experiment. Animation Director has a really cool feature called the visualizer which lets you see what your show would look like. You can import a picture of your house and draw in where the lights will be and the visualizer will show you what your show will look like. So far I haven't had a chance to play with it, but it looks real cool.

gps


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Animation Director is really easy to use GPS. I use it all the time. You shouldn't have any problems unless you are using the unit as a stand-alone.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love them both but maybe next year


----------

